# What Monty Python character are you?



## dwndrgn (May 28, 2004)

http://quizilla.com/users/jackee/quizzes/What%20Monty%20Python%20Character%20are%20you%3F/

I was King Arthur


----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)




----------



## The Master™ (May 28, 2004)




----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)

You've got the wrong address.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 28, 2004)

I am Brian the Messiah. Fin.


----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)

Damn. I wanted to be Biggus Dickus.


----------



## Myla Starchild (May 28, 2004)

I'm the Killer Rabbit!  Whee!


----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)

This calls for the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch!


----------



## Michael (May 29, 2004)

Wheee!

I'm the killer rabbit that can leap a hundred feet into the air!


----------



## Nickler (May 30, 2004)

Well, would you look at that. I am King Arthur as well.


----------



## angrybuddhist (May 30, 2004)

I am also the Rabbit!


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 2, 2004)

I am a lot meaner than I realized.


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jun 8, 2004)

I am French as well, but unlike Erikad71, I realize how mean I can be


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 8, 2004)

Devillishgirl said:
			
		

> I am French as well, but unlike Erikad71, I realize how mean I can be


 hehe


----------



## Leto (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm too. 




And as a Parisian, even meaner than you can think of, damn tourists.

On a nice touch, I'd like to state that Monty Python was one of the most brillant result of US and UK.


----------



## Sirathiel (Feb 1, 2005)

lol@Leto!

I got King Arthur,...or should that be Queen Arthur instead?


----------



## Isolde (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 8, 2005)

I got Sir Bedevere!
I'd be insulted if I wasn't such a brown-noser! 

plus the signatures a dead give-away!


----------



## Loial (Feb 21, 2005)

I am one of the Knights who say nee


----------



## GrownUp (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello.
I'm apparently King Arthur.
<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/J/jackee/1037949119_s04-arthur.jpg" border="0" alt=""><br>Well, u-- um, can we come up and have a look? 
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/jackee/quizzes/What%20Monty%20Python%20Character%20are%20you%3F/"> <font size="-1">What Monty Python Character are you?</font></a><BR> <font size="-3">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>

I was expecting to be the salesman in the pet shop that is attempting to sell a dead parrot. 

Too obscure a reference?


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 28, 2005)

I am King Arthur that shocked me a bit.... That shocked me a bit I wanted to be brave Sir Robyn... 
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Setzertrancer (Aug 5, 2005)

I am Sir Beveyere


----------



## Eradius Lore (Aug 5, 2005)

Let's not bicker and argue about who killed who!

oh yes! Lancelot kicks but


----------



## Azash (Aug 8, 2005)

get back here you yellow livered...

SCORE!


----------



## Carnifexticles (Nov 2, 2005)

i was sir lancelot (quite handsome if i do say so myself) whilst friend over here was the french, and said something along the lines of "I will blow my nose at you!"


----------



## sanityassassin (Nov 2, 2005)

King Arthur Why? I Know not


----------



## Balfa (Nov 2, 2005)

King Arthur. Forever on a silly quest!


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 2, 2005)

GrownUp said:
			
		

> Hello.
> I'm apparently King Arthur.
> <img src="http://images.quizilla.com/J/jackee/1037949119_s04-arthur.jpg" border="0" alt=""><br>Well, u-- um, can we come up and have a look?
> <br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/jackee/quizzes/What%20Monty%20Python%20Character%20are%20you%3F/"> <font size="-1">What Monty Python Character are you?</font></a><BR> <font size="-3">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>
> ...


Yes, that wasn't a Monty Python test, it was a holy grail test. I ought to be stoned for misusing the name of J…ouch. Probably in Notlob 

As it was I was yet another King Arthur


----------



## nixie (Nov 2, 2005)

King Arthur


----------



## A1ien (Nov 2, 2005)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/J/jackee/1037956129_s12--rabit.jpg" border="0" alt="rabbit"><br>Mean lil fellow, arn't you?
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/jackee/quizzes/What%20Monty%20Python%20Character%20are%20you%3F/"> What Monty Python Character are you?</a><BR> <font size="-2">brought to you by <a href="<A href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font">http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>



Lol, great. I'm a rabbit


----------



## amara (Nov 3, 2005)

i am french hehehehe


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 4, 2005)

I turned out to be King Arthur!  I really would have liked to have been someone more exciting though.


----------



## marley (Nov 4, 2005)

Unfortunately I am Lancelot as I charge in, in my own personal idiom (read idiot) but am simply too cslow to understand anything that occurs around me.


----------



## Salazar (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## iratebeaver (Nov 4, 2005)

kickin


----------



## Teir (Nov 5, 2005)

The guy without any limbs....figures


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 7, 2005)

im Sir Robin... didnt see that coming - but hey i do have a cool theme song


----------



## Syn (Nov 7, 2005)

I AM THE BLACK KNIGHT!
i never give up!
and by the looks of it neither does this guy


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 9, 2005)

How the hell am I the french???

Especially after I answered "I love my king and country . . . it looks good to do so." To the "What do you think of the English" question.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Balinor (Nov 13, 2005)

I am 







but how do you know she is a witch?


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 17, 2020)

Gumby :" Doctor My brain hurts"
Gumby Doctor :" It will have to come out"


----------



## Joshua Jones (Aug 17, 2020)

Is there an updated link for this? I'm so curious now...


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 17, 2020)

Joshua Jones said:


> Is there an updated link for this? I'm so curious now...



It's an old thread that caught my fancy and gave me chuckle. which could use right now. I had to jump start it again.


----------

